# Clamoroso fuorionda tra Salvini, Meloni e Fitto



## David Gilmour (2 Marzo 2018)

Clamoroso fuorionda tra i tre leader della coalizione di centrodestra sui risultati delle elezioni politiche del 4 marzo. Fitto spiega che secondo i sondaggi M5S potrebbe fare il pieno al sud anche dei collegi uninominali. Inoltre pronostica il crollo del PD. Meloni invece prevede la Lega primo partito della coalizione. Salvini si augura il PD al 22 percento (per evitare che M5S faccia il pieno nei collegi uninominali, nda), dopo di che continuano la conversazione al riparo da sguardi e microfoni.

Video al secondo post


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Marzo 2018)




----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Sto fuorionda rischia di essere devastante, in positivo, per i grillini. Comunque è risaputo che il 5 stelle al sud ha parecchi consensi e molti ex-elettori del PD potrebbero votare loro. Per me il 30% lo faranno.


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2018)

io come meridionale che vivo all'estero, per i miei concittadini meridionali siete propio matti se votate i 5 stelle..e la vostra fine..ma fate il regno delle due sicilie cosi finira' tutto e sara' la nuova frontiera africana..mentalita' arretrata, vanno in giro con i smartphone iphone x per 1400 euro, regalati dalla pensione dei nonni che erano emigrati all'estero, quando gli ultimi pensionati se ne andranno in cielo questi qua chi limantiene piu' ? Non hanno ideali, non hanno cultura imprenditoriale, paesaggio bellissimo, ma turisti a contagocci, molti non pagano ne gas e luce, tutto rubato..mi vergogno


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Marzo 2018)

al sud votano il m5s perchè è passata l'idea del reddito di nullafacenza, non hanno capito che non si farà mai, al nord sono inesistenti, quindi al governo non ci andranno mai, per quanto riguarda sto fuorionda, sono normali calcoli elettorali che si fanno, le elezioni si decideranno all'ultimo minuto, alla fine spero che rinsaviscano tutti e mollino questi pagliacci pentastellati


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Clamoroso fuorionda tra i tre leader della coalizione di centrodestra sui risultati delle elezioni politiche del 4 marzo. Fitto spiega che secondo i sondaggi M5S potrebbe fare il pieno al sud anche dei collegi uninominali. Inoltre pronostica il crollo del PD. Meloni invece prevede la Lega primo partito della coalizione. Salvini si augura il PD al 22 percento (per evitare che M5S faccia il pieno nei collegi uninominali, nda), dopo di che continuano la conversazione al riparo da sguardi e microfoni.
> 
> Video al secondo post



*Non sono sondaggi ma sentiment dei leader. Importante*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Comunque i sottotitoli sono sbagliati, perchè Salvini non dice "io prenderò il 30%", ma "i grillini prendono il 30%".

Ecco il video corretto:


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> al sud votano il m5s perchè è passata l'idea del reddito di nullafacenza, non hanno capito che non si farà mai, al nord sono inesistenti, quindi al governo non ci andranno mai, per quanto riguarda sto fuorionda, sono normali calcoli elettorali che si fanno, le elezioni si decideranno all'ultimo minuto, alla fine spero che rinsaviscano tutti e mollino questi pagliacci pentastellati



questo e' un problema grave, lo stato deve restare fuori dalle palle, deve soltanto costruire strade, aeroporti, scuole, fare ordine pubblico, e una tassazione equilibrata, il resto niente, regali niente..chi non lavora o non vuole lavorare, soltanto pane e acqua basta..


----------



## Superpippo80 (2 Marzo 2018)

Non c'è nulla di clamoroso, si sente Salvini dire che l'aria è buona per il Cdx e che la Lega al nord è al 30%, e Fitto dire che il M5S è forte al Sud. Francamente non ci vedo nulla di anomalo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla di clamoroso, si sente Salvini dire che l'aria è buona per il Cdx e che la Lega al nord è al 30%, e Fitto dire che il M5S è forte al Sud. Francamente non ci vedo nulla di anomalo.


No, il sottotitolo è sbagliato. Salvini dice che i grillini sono al 30%.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2018)

La possibilità di Salvini primo della coalizione è comunque molto interessante.


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2018)

io vorrei sapere dei forumisti del sud che sono orientati a votare 5 stelle, di professione che sono?


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Non sono sondaggi ma sentiment dei leader. Importante*



Fitto dice "sondaggi".


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La possibilità di Salvini primo della coalizione è comunque molto interessante.


Arriverà primo, nettamente. Berlusconi, stavolta, è sovrastimato per me. Il problema è che una volta che arriverà primo con il centrodestra vincente Berlusconi troverà il modo per ostacolarlo e, magari, anche tradirlo.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Fitto dice "sondaggi".


Inizialmente dicono sondaggi ma i Grillini al 30% e la Lega prima nel cdx sono sentiment


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Arriverà primo, nettamente. Berlusconi, stavolta, è sovrastimato per me. Il problema è che una volta che arriverà primo con il centrodestra vincente Berlusconi troverà il modo per ostacolarlo e, magari, anche tradirlo.



Poi vedremo. Nel cdx finirà 19-11 per FI


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Marzo 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla di clamoroso, si sente Salvini dire che l'aria è buona per il Cdx e che la Lega al nord è al 30%, e Fitto dire che il M5S è forte al Sud. Francamente non ci vedo nulla di anomalo.



Sentir dire da chi ha i sondaggi in mano che il PD crollerà e che M5S fa cappotto al sud, se confrontato con quello che si legge sui media ogni giorno, lo è, eccome, clamoroso. Vuol dire che 5S sarà il pivot del sistema e si sceglierà con chi governare. Se tutto questo sarà confermato dalle urne, ovviamente. Personalmente, finchè rimaniamo nel neoliberismo me ne sbatto, sono tutti uguali, cambia solo il colore della maglia con cui prendono per il c**o quelli che ci credono.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (2 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere dei forumisti del sud che sono orientati a votare 5 stelle, di professione che sono?



Che discorsi qualunquistici,che domanda del ca**o,permettimi.
Io non li voterò ma più leggo queste boiate che scrivete, sud, nullafacenza che professione fate al sud...e quasi quasi mi vien voglia di votarli.
Sono architetto, ti può interessare? devi rifare la tua villa con piscina li all'estero?Il nuovo Briatore abbiamo qui.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere dei forumisti del sud che sono orientati a votare 5 stelle, di professione che sono?



roba da non credere certi commenti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Marzo 2018)

C'e già gente che grida allo "scandolah" senza capire cosa Salvini intendeva dire


----------



## Gito (2 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io come meridionale che vivo all'estero, per i miei concittadini meridionali siete propio matti se votate i 5 stelle..e la vostra fine..ma fate il regno delle due sicilie cosi finira' tutto e sara' la nuova frontiera africana..mentalita' arretrata, vanno in giro con i smartphone iphone x per 1400 euro, regalati dalla pensione dei nonni che erano emigrati all'estero, quando gli ultimi pensionati se ne andranno in cielo questi qua chi limantiene piu' ? Non hanno ideali, non hanno cultura imprenditoriale, paesaggio bellissimo, ma turisti a contagocci, molti non pagano ne gas e luce, tutto rubato..mi vergogno



Ma guarda, ti dico il mio pensiero.
Ormai in Italia ce un sistema corrotto dove tutti ne fanno parte, quindi non è importante chi sale fra destra o sinistra e non è importante neanche quello che dicono di voler fare perchè anche se faranno qualcosina di quello che dicono fanno parte di questo sistema corrotto e di conseguenza chiunque sale fa i suoi interessi non quelli dei cittadini.
I 5 stelle son fuori da questo sistema, ciò non significa che faranno bene ma se preferite votare gente che la pensa come voi ma vi ruba i soldi di tasca allora vi meritate di essere derubati perchè ve la andate a cercare.
Meglio gente che porta avanti idee diverse dalle proprie ma ti lascia vivere bene visto che gli altri sappiamo già che continueranno a rovinare sto paese e ci son gli ultimi 20 anni a dimostrarlo.
So tutti indagati corrotti ladri e poi quando si vota non ne tenete conto quando invece è la cosa piu importante... Un ladro rimane un ladro, un corrotto rimane un corrotto. Votate i criminali e pensate che fanno un buon lavoro? Dai su apriamo gli occhi...


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Che discorsi qualunquistici,che domanda del ca**o,permettimi.
> Io non li voterò ma più leggo queste boiate che scrivete, sud, nullafacenza che professione fate al sud...e quasi quasi mi vien voglia di votarli.
> Sono architetto, ti può interessare? devi rifare la tua villa con piscina li all'estero?Il nuovo Briatore abbiamo qui.


io non volevo offendere nessuno personalmente, ma la verita' al sud, tutti pretendono ma nessuno nel suo orticello personale cambia lo stile di vita e di visione tutto qui, e io sono meridionale, e se parlo con i miei conpatrioti al sud mi faccio una ragione le risposte che provengono della maggior parte chi ci vive, sono imbarazzanti..e il sud deve cambiare mentalita' tutto qui.
Briatore non ha lavorato all'estero per rispondere alla tua provocazione..e la villa una se la costruisce dove conviene, sicuramente in italia in questo momento non conviene


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2018)

I grillini hanno guadagnato molti voti tra i delusi del PD, ma anche perso un buon numero di elettori euroscettici. Comunque non ci vedo niente di strano in questo video, fanno solo previsioni.


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, ti dico il mio pensiero.
> Ormai in Italia ce un sistema corrotto dove tutti ne fanno parte, quindi non è importante chi sale fra destra o sinistra e non è importante neanche quello che dicono di voler fare perchè anche se faranno qualcosina di quello che dicono fanno parte di questo sistema corrotto e di conseguenza chiunque sale fa i suoi interessi non quelli dei cittadini.
> I 5 stelle son fuori da questo sistema, ciò non significa che faranno bene ma se preferite votare gente che la pensa come voi ma vi ruba i soldi di tasca allora vi meritate di essere derubati perchè ve la andate a cercare.
> Meglio gente che porta avanti idee diverse dalle proprie ma ti lascia vivere bene visto che gli altri sappiamo già che continueranno a rovinare sto paese e ci son gli ultimi 20 anni a dimostrarlo.
> So tutti indagati corrotti ladri e poi quando si vota non ne tenete conto quando invece è la cosa piu importante... Un ladro rimane un ladro, un corrotto rimane un corrotto. Votate i criminali e pensate che fanno un buon lavoro? Dai su apriamo gli occhi...



se quelli di prima sono ladri e corrotti non giustifica il voto a quattro professori sconosciuti che insegnano nelle università telematiche


----------



## Victorss (2 Marzo 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Che discorsi qualunquistici,che domanda del ca**o,permettimi.
> Io non li voterò ma più leggo queste boiate che scrivete, sud, nullafacenza che professione fate al sud...e quasi quasi mi vien voglia di votarli.
> Sono architetto, ti può interessare? devi rifare la tua villa con piscina li all'estero?Il nuovo Briatore abbiamo qui.


Massi lascialo parlare, chi si pone in quella maniera in un dibattito politico non merita nemmeno una risposta.. A prescindere dal suo orientamento politico e da chi voterà.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (2 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io come meridionale che vivo all'estero, per i miei concittadini meridionali siete propio matti se votate i 5 stelle..e la vostra fine..ma fate il regno delle due sicilie cosi finira' tutto e sara' la nuova frontiera africana..mentalita' arretrata, vanno in giro con i smartphone iphone x per 1400 euro, regalati dalla pensione dei nonni che erano emigrati all'estero, quando gli ultimi pensionati se ne andranno in cielo questi qua chi limantiene piu' ? Non hanno ideali, non hanno cultura imprenditoriale, paesaggio bellissimo, ma turisti a contagocci, molti non pagano ne gas e luce, tutto rubato..mi vergogno





rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere dei forumisti del sud che sono orientati a votare 5 stelle, di professione che sono?





rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io non volevo offendere nessuno personalmente, ma la verita' al sud, tutti pretendono ma nessuno nel suo orticello personale cambia lo stile di vita e di visione tutto qui, e io sono meridionale, e se parlo con i miei conpatrioti al sud mi faccio una ragione le risposte che provengono della maggior parte chi ci vive, sono imbarazzanti..e il sud deve cambiare mentalita' tutto qui.
> Briatore non ha lavorato all'estero per rispondere alla tua provocazione..e la villa una se la costruisce dove conviene, sicuramente in italia in questo momento non conviene



Fidati di me compatriota (con la m),restatene all'estero....non hai offeso nessuno, a parte l'intelletto umano... "intelligenze" del genere l'Italia non le merita.................


----------



## ScArsenal83 (2 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Massi lascialo parlare, chi si pone in quella maniera in un dibattito politico non merita nemmeno una risposta.. A prescindere dal suo orientamento politico e da chi voterà.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, ti dico il mio pensiero.
> Ormai in Italia ce un sistema corrotto dove tutti ne fanno parte, quindi non è importante chi sale fra destra o sinistra e non è importante neanche quello che dicono di voler fare perchè anche se faranno qualcosina di quello che dicono fanno parte di questo sistema corrotto e di conseguenza chiunque sale fa i suoi interessi non quelli dei cittadini.
> I 5 stelle son fuori da questo sistema, ciò non significa che faranno bene ma se preferite votare gente che la pensa come voi ma vi ruba i soldi di tasca allora vi meritate di essere derubati perchè ve la andate a cercare.
> Meglio gente che porta avanti idee diverse dalle proprie *ma ti lascia vivere bene* visto che gli altri sappiamo già che continueranno a rovinare sto paese e ci son gli ultimi 20 anni a dimostrarlo.
> So tutti indagati corrotti ladri e poi quando si vota non ne tenete conto quando invece è la cosa piu importante... Un ladro rimane un ladro, un corrotto rimane un corrotto. Votate i criminali e pensate che fanno un buon lavoro? Dai su apriamo gli occhi...



Io non so questo "ma ti lascia vivere bene" del m5s da dove venga. Sono al contrario quelli con l'ideologia più statalista e infingarda di tutti: Di Maio ha promesso alle banche estere, a Londra, che snellirebbe la burocrazia per far rientrare i prestiti NPL (pignoramenti di case e di conti correnti). Intende restringere il diritto di possedere armi. Non intende modificare la legge sull'autodifesa. Sono una minaccia per la nostra sicurezza e benessere anche più del PD perchè estremizzano l'idea che o sei dei nostri o sei un delinquente.
Ma siamo off topic...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere dei forumisti del sud che sono orientati a votare 5 stelle, di professione che sono?



Perché tu stai dall altra parte dell Europa e ti sei fatto un idea del M5S completamente sbagliata. Chi sta qui a soffrire e sputare sangue ogni giorno ha solo un ultima possibilità . M5S o morte certa. 

Tu parli da 3mila km di distanza è facile


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Massi lascialo parlare, chi si pone in quella maniera in un dibattito politico non merita nemmeno una risposta.. A prescindere dal suo orientamento politico e da chi voterà.



La sua domanda invece era appropriata. Le analisi sociali e le analisi del voto considerano tutti i vari gruppi significativi: classe, etnia, scolarizzazione, professione. Chi si inalbera ha la coda di paglia, non puoi dire nulla del Sud che la gente si sente vittima.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Che discorsi qualunquistici,che domanda del ca**o,permettimi.
> Io non li voterò ma più leggo queste boiate che scrivete, sud, nullafacenza che professione fate al sud...e quasi quasi mi vien voglia di votarli.
> Sono architetto, ti può interessare? devi rifare la tua villa con piscina li all'estero?Il nuovo Briatore abbiamo qui.



Amen !!!!!!!!! 
Vai a votare e votali , provaci almeno a cambiare sto c di paese. Tanto gli altri cessi li abbiamo già provati tutti almeno ci giochiamo l ultima carta. 

Per il discorso Sud- nullafacente è la mentalità di M che ha creato Berlusconi


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> se quelli di prima sono ladri e corrotti non giustifica il voto a quattro professori sconosciuti che insegnano nelle università telematiche



Università telematiche ?? WTF !!!! 

Sono tutti plurilaureati che girano il mondo per insegnare il loro mestiere .

Basta con queste illazioni inventate , non lo vedi che più fai così e più convinci la gente a votarli ?


----------



## Victorss (2 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La sua domanda invece era appropriata. Le analisi sociali e le analisi del voto considerano tutti i vari gruppi significativi: classe, etnia, scolarizzazione, professione. Chi si inalbera ha la coda di paglia, non puoi dire nulla del Sud che la gente si sente vittima.


Io non sono del Sud eppure il suo intervento lo considero pieno di luoghi comuni e stereotipi offensivi. Come la maggior parte degli altri suoi interventi che ho letto qui sul forum. 
Semplicemente non credo sia costruttivo discutere su un argomento con chi pensa di essere migliore degli altri già in partenza, coda di paglia o non coda di paglia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non sono del Sud eppure il suo intervento lo considero pieno di luoghi comuni e stereotipi offensivi. Come la maggior parte degli altri suoi interventi che ho letto qui sul forum.
> Semplicemente non credo sia costruttivo discutere su un argomento con chi pensa di essere migliore degli altri già in partenza, coda di paglia o non coda di paglia.



coda di Puglia in questo caso


----------



## Dexter (2 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io come meridionale che vivo all'estero, per i miei concittadini meridionali siete propio matti se votate i 5 stelle..e la vostra fine..ma fate il regno delle due sicilie cosi finira' tutto e sara' la nuova frontiera africana..mentalita' arretrata, vanno in giro con i smartphone iphone x per 1400 euro, regalati dalla pensione dei nonni che erano emigrati all'estero, quando gli ultimi pensionati se ne andranno in cielo questi qua chi limantiene piu' ? Non hanno ideali, non hanno cultura imprenditoriale, paesaggio bellissimo, ma turisti a contagocci, molti non pagano ne gas e luce, tutto rubato..mi vergogno


Il votare o meno 5 stelle non c'entra proprio niente col problema che hai esposto. Che però, da Abruzzese e quindi più meridionale che altro, condivido: è innegabile che la mentalità sia completamente diversa nel nostro paese fra nord/sud. Ma è una questione che non risolvi di certo votando questo o quell'altro...


----------



## Zenos (2 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io non so questo "ma ti lascia vivere bene" del m5s da dove venga. Sono al contrario quelli con l'ideologia più statalista e infingarda di tutti: Di Maio ha promesso alle banche estere, a Londra, che snellirebbe la burocrazia per far rientrare i prestiti NPL (pignoramenti di case e di conti correnti). Intende restringere il diritto di possedere armi. Non intende modificare la legge sull'autodifesa. Sono una minaccia per la nostra sicurezza e benessere anche più del PD perchè estremizzano l'idea che o sei dei nostri o sei un delinquente.
> Ma siamo off topic...



Di certo non puoi dire neanche il contrario visto che al governo non ci sono mai stati. Di Maio una minaccia?io mi sto sempre più convincendo che chi è contro i 5s lo fa perché ha in qualche modo interesse a mantenere lo status quo,perché magari in qualche modo,ne trae beneficio dall attuale situazione del Paese oppure è gente che non ha mai conosciuto imprenditori di piccole imprese soffocati dalla pressione fiscale ,anziani costretti a vivere con assegni sociali da 250 euro o operai di fabbriche che si ritrovano in cassa integrazione dall oggi al domani.e tutto questo grazie a chi ci ha governato da 30 anni a questa parte,non di certo il M5s.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Massi lascialo parlare, chi si pone in quella maniera in un dibattito politico non merita nemmeno una risposta.. A prescindere dal suo orientamento politico e da chi voterà.



. 
Ma davvero lasciate perdere quel pagliaccio.


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Università telematiche ?? WTF !!!!
> 
> Sono tutti plurilaureati che girano il mondo per insegnare il loro mestiere .
> 
> Basta con queste illazioni inventate , non lo vedi che più fai così e più convinci la gente a votarli ?



unicampus è un'università telematica, svegliati che a furia di leggere il sacro blog hai perso lucidità


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Marzo 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Di certo non puoi dire neanche il contrario visto che al governo non ci sono mai stati. Di Maio una minaccia?io mi sto sempre più convincendo che chi è contro i 5s lo fa perché ha in qualche modo interesse a mantenere lo status quo,perché magari in qualche modo,ne trae beneficio dall attuale situazione del Paese oppure è gente che non ha mai conosciuto imprenditori di piccole imprese soffocati dalla pressione fiscale ,anziani costretti a vivere con assegni sociali da 250 euro o operai di fabbriche che si ritrovano in cassa integrazione dall oggi al domani.e tutto questo grazie a chi ci ha governato da 30 anni a questa parte,non di certo il M5s.



patrimoniale, tasse sui risparmi, imu sulla prima casa, tassa e spendi, non capisco come uno di dx possa votare un simile abominio


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> unicampus è un'università telematica, svegliati che a furia di leggere il sacro blog hai perso lucidità



io non leggo nulla, ho 2 lauree e un QI DI 132.

Prima di scrivere le stupidate che stai scrivendo guarda chi sono i MINISTRI indicati da Di Maio e guardati le loro competenze se vuoi tu schiarirti le idee. 

Detto questo io da qui a Lunedì non parlerò più di politica. Basta , con voi non si può parlare perché va sempre a finire in caciara.


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Amen !!!!!!!!!
> Vai a votare e votali , provaci almeno a cambiare sto c di paese. Tanto gli altri cessi li abbiamo già provati tutti almeno ci giochiamo l ultima carta.
> 
> Per il discorso Sud- nullafacente è la mentalità di M che ha creato Berlusconi


si e' tutta colpa di berlusconi, della mafia, della camorra e del troppo caldo in estate, ma dai

il berlusconi ce l'hanno adesso anche gli americani, la mafia e la camorra esiste dove sono i soldi...l'italia ha avuto dei governi diciamo non favorevoli, ma c'e un abisso tra bergamo e napoli o tra belluno e caltanisetta, e c'e' un abbiso anche in campania tra la provincia di benevento e quella di napoli, allora tutti vivono nello stesso stato, tutti hanno avuto lostesso governio schifoso, ma dopo 1861 sono passati 157 anni e ancora non siamo in grado di fare al sud delle cose almeno un po' piu' avanzate, almeno nel turismo neanche li', il veneto dopo la seconda guerra mondiale era con sicilia e campania la regione piu' povera d'italia adesso e una delle piu' ricche d'italia e d'europa, ma vogliamo chiederci perche' non siamo in grado di cambiare mentalita' ? la mentalita' di ricevere, di aspettare, di rinviare, di pretendere, non funziona..ei io nella proposta dei 5 stelle conj il reddito di cittadinanza va nella direzione sbagliata..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> patrimoniale, tasse sui risparmi, imu sulla prima casa, tassa e spendi, non capisco come uno di dx possa votare un simile abominio



E' una truffa in piena regola... E' come essere insoddisfatti del contratto per l'energia che abbiamo sottoscritto anni fa. Poi un giorno suona al campanello un venditore che dice "siamo una nuova compagnia, quella che ha lei la sta fregando da anni, firmi con noi, *provi noi*! Metta una firma in bianco! Io mi faccio pure pagare la metà per promuovere la mia azienda così lei paga di meno!"


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> si e' tutta colpa di berlusconi, della mafia, della camorra e del troppo caldo in estate, ma dai
> 
> il berlusconi ce l'hanno adesso anche gli americani, la mafia e la camorra esiste dove sono i soldi...l'italia ha avuto dei governi diciamo non favorevoli, ma c'e un abisso tra bergamo e napoli o tra belluno e caltanisetta, e c'e' un abbiso anche in campania tra la provincia di benevento e quella di napoli, allora tutti vivono nello stesso stato, tutti hanno avuto lostesso governio schifoso, ma dopo 1861 sono passati 157 anni e ancora non siamo in grado di fare al sud delle cose almeno un po' piu' avanzate, almeno nel turismo neanche li', il veneto dopo la seconda guerra mondiale era con sicilia e campania la regione piu' povera d'italia adesso e una delle piu' ricche d'italia e d'europa, ma vogliamo chiederci perche' non siamo in grado di cambiare mentalita' ? la mentalita' di ricevere, di aspettare, di rinviare, di pretendere, non funziona..ei io nella proposta dei 5 stelle conj il reddito di cittadinanza va nella direzione sbagliata..



OH finalmente un post costruttivo. 

Allora diciamo che il tuo discorso non è sbagliato ma fa parte di un discorso ben più ampio. 
Le ingerenze che non hanno permesso al sud di crescere sono molte ed è riduttivo limitarle al " terun nullafacente "


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' una truffa in piena regola... E' come essere insoddisfatti del contratto per l'energia che abbiamo sottoscritto anni fa. Poi un giorno suona al campanello un venditore che dice "siamo una nuova compagnia, quella che ha lei la sta fregando da anni, firmi con noi, *provi noi*! Metta una firma in bianco! Io mi faccio pure pagare la metà per promuovere la mia azienda così lei paga di meno!"



Veramente è il contrario : 

Ciao io sono una nuova compagnia elettrica,ti ho stuprato la moglie e ucciso i figli negli ultimi 20 anni ma non preoccuparti io sono Silvio Berlusconi e non succederà più. FIDATI DI ME "


----------



## Gito (2 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> se quelli di prima sono ladri e corrotti non giustifica il voto a quattro professori sconosciuti che insegnano nelle università telematiche



Se sono gli unici che non sono ladri e corrotti certo che lo giustifica. Come puoi giustificare il voto ad un ladro, come puoi dire che son piu competenti se le loro competenze le usano per arricchire se stessi e lo stato affonda? Paghiamo tasse folli, la gente non ha soldi e non ci sono soldi neanche per migliorare il paese... Spariscono magicamente nel nulla ma fa niente... continuiamo a votarli perchè son bravi a parlare.
Vorrei capire la maggior competenza degli altri dov'è...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Se sono gli unici che non sono ladri e corrotti certo che lo giustifica. Come puoi giustificare il voto ad un ladro, come puoi dire che son piu competenti se le loro competenze le usano per arricchire se stessi e lo stato affonda? Paghiamo tasse folli, la gente non ha soldi e non ci sono soldi neanche per migliorare il paese... Spariscono magicamente nel nulla ma fa niente... continuiamo a votarli perchè son bravi a parlare.


 [MENTION=3814]Gito[/MENTION] non perdere tempo , è impossibile far ragionare chi lo fa apposta. Oramai non è un discorso razionale le loro risposte sono sempre le stesse perchè vedono la politica come una partita di calcio. 

Lasciamoli perdere , il nostro voto andrà anche per i loro figli ma loro non lo sanno.


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Se sono gli unici che non sono ladri e corrotti certo che lo giustifica. Come puoi giustificare il voto ad un ladro, come puoi dire che son piu competenti se le loro competenze le usano per arricchire se stessi e lo stato affonda? Paghiamo tasse folli, la gente non ha soldi e non ci sono soldi neanche per migliorare il paese... Spariscono magicamente nel nulla ma fa niente... continuiamo a votarli perchè son bravi a parlare.
> Vorrei capire la maggior competenza degli altri dov'è...



il programma dei 5s è chiaro, aumento spaventoso delle tasse per finanziare le loro follie venezuelane


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> OH finalmente un post costruttivo.
> 
> Allora diciamo che il tuo discorso non è sbagliato ma fa parte di un discorso ben più ampio.
> Le ingerenze che non hanno permesso al sud di crescere sono molte ed è riduttivo limitarle al " terun nullafacente "


diciamo noi meridionali siamo stati abituati a ricevere degli aiuti dello stato centrale, che sono stati contraproducenti, la cassa di mezzogiorno ha costruito un mostro che si chiama assistenzialismo, e questi al sud appartiene a tutti i partiti. ci vogliono stimoli e idee per realizzare i sogni, aiuti si, ma mirati e soltanto in un breve periodo. Redditi di cittadinanza non danno stimoli di crescita ma stimoli di rilassarsi. lo stato ha l'obbligo di aiutare i deboli ma anche l'obbligo di facilitare di aprire in'impresa entro un giorno, di restituire i debiti agli imprenditori, di salvaguardare la famiglia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Se sono *gli unici che non sono ladri e corrotti certo che lo giustifica*. Come puoi giustificare il voto ad un ladro, come puoi dire che son piu competenti se le loro competenze le usano per arricchire se stessi e lo stato affonda? Paghiamo tasse folli, la gente non ha soldi e non ci sono soldi neanche per migliorare il paese... Spariscono magicamente nel nulla ma fa niente... continuiamo a votarli perchè son bravi a parlare.
> Vorrei capire la maggior competenza degli altri dov'è...



L'onestà e la diligenza non giustificano niente invece. Perchè allora possono essere brave e buone anche le guardie di un lager se si riducono lo stipendio e non rubano.


----------



## Victorss (2 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il programma dei 5s è chiaro, aumento spaventoso delle tasse per finanziare le loro follie venezuelane


Aumento spaventoso delle tasse? Chi ha un minimo di nozioni economiche sa bene che più di così, se non in piccolissima percentuale, le tasse non si possono alzare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Aumento spaventoso delle tasse? Chi ha un minimo di nozioni economiche sa bene che più di così, se non in piccolissima percentuale, le tasse non si possono alzare.



non penso che abbia letto neanche il programma 5stelle.


----------



## Gito (2 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'onestà e la diligenza non giustificano niente invece. Perchè allora possono essere brave e buone anche le guardie di un lager se si riducono lo stipendio e non rubano.



Con tutti i milioni e milioni che rubano dalle casse dello stato i conti son sempre in rosso e per arginare la cosa ti rubano a te i soldi ma ne rubano cosi tanti che non basta neanche trascinare sul lastrico la gente ormai.
Puoi fare tutte le leggi che vuoi ma se la gente non ha il soldo alla fine del mese non ci arriva.
Vabbè seguo il consiglio di Lollo e mi fermo qui, è inutile continuare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Con tutti i milioni e milioni che rubano dalle casse dello stato i conti son sempre in rosso e per arginare la cosa ti rubano a te i soldi ma ne rubano cosi tanti che non basta neanche trascinare sul lastrico la gente ormai.
> Puoi fare tutte le leggi che vuoi ma se la gente non ha il soldo alla fine del mese non ci arriva.
> Vabbè seguo il consiglio di Lollo e mi fermo qui, è inutile continuare.



Gli stipendi dei parlamentari sono briciole rispetto alla spesa pubblica.


----------



## PheelMD (2 Marzo 2018)

Seriamente stiamo facendo la gara di QI?


----------



## Gito (2 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gli stipendi dei parlamentari sono briciole rispetto alla spesa pubblica.



Appunto, pensa a cosa possono fare se vincono, quando potranno non limitarsi a rinunciare alle briciole...


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2018)

Chi si scandalizza per le normali discussioni politiche sui sentimenti dell'elettorato i giorni pre voto, e non capisce che l'obiettivo ultimo di ogni leader politico è "divide et impera" (per il Cdx è mille volte meglio un PD al 22 e un M5s al 27 che un PD al 18 e un M5s al 31), secondo me non dovrebbe lanciarsi in strane analisi.
Purtroppo su fb è pieno di gente ignorante e becera che cerca in tutti i modi di seminare zizzania.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Marzo 2018)

Intanto ho convinto i miei genitori a votare Casapound,I nonni voteranno lega invece che Berlusconi. Sto convincendo amici che sono indecisi o sfiduciati a votare Casapound o al massimo partito comunista.
Avanti tutta.


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chi si scandalizza per le normali discussioni politiche sui sentimenti dell'elettorato i giorni pre voto, e non capisce che l'obiettivo ultimo di ogni leader politico è "divide et impera" (per il Cdx è mille volte meglio un PD al 22 e un M5s al 27 che un PD al 18 e un M5s al 31), secondo me non dovrebbe lanciarsi in strane analisi.
> Purtroppo su fb è pieno di gente ignorante e becera che cerca in tutti i modi di seminare zizzania.



con una bassa affluenza e' piu' plausibile un Pd al 22 e un 5 Stelle al 27 visto il livellamento verso l'equilibrio dato dal fatto che si recheranno alle urne essenzialmente i fedelissimi dei 3 schieramenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Intanto ho convinto i miei genitori a votare Casapound,I nonni voteranno lega invece che Berlusconi. Sto convincendo amici che sono indecisi o sfiduciati a votare Casapound o al massimo partito comunista.
> Avanti tutta.



sai cos'è che comunque un voto a casa pound è un voto ai fini elettorali buttato. Quanto può arrivare 1% ? ieri guardavo il comizio di chiusura a Roma e saranno state 30 persone. 

Devo dire che il tipo che parla è veramente bravo nella dialettica ( penso sia il capoccia )


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sai cos'è che comunque un voto a casa pound è un voto ai fini elettorali buttato. Quanto può arrivare 1% ? ieri guardavo il comizio di chiusura a Roma e saranno state 30 persone.
> 
> Devo dire che il tipo che parla è veramente bravo nella dialettica ( penso sia il capoccia )



Di Stefano si chiama 

Comunque certe proiezioni danno CPI al 5%.
Io al 3% ci credo,se non si lotta ora, quando lo dovremmo fare? 
Se vedo la marea di giovani che vota PD Leu e +Europa mi monta una tristezza dentro allucinante.

Anzi ti dirò di più, voglio informarmi per aprire una sede di casapound qui a Molfetta, abbiamo bisogno di segnali forti e noi siamo gli unici che possiamo darli.

A me la gente a Roma sembrava abbastanza invece. Poi il movimento sta crescendo, è sotto gli occhi di tutti. A Lucca Casapound arriva al 10%


----------



## 4-3-3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Per che data è prevista l'annessione della Libia e il rimpatrio degli immigrati? Aahahah

Non capisco come si possa votare a persone come Di Stefano onestamente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Marzo 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Per che data è prevista l'annessione della Libia e il rimpatrio degli immigrati? Aahahah
> 
> Non capisco come si possa votare a persone come Di Stefano onestamente.



Non meritate nemmeno una risposta. 

Leggetevi il programma e poi,forse, potete parlare.


----------



## 4-3-3 (2 Marzo 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non meritate nemmeno una risposta.
> 
> Leggetevi il programma e poi,forse, potete parlare.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvcwu8nUCw8

Questo video si commenta da solo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Marzo 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvcwu8nUCw8
> 
> Questo video si commenta da solo



Da quando c'è stata questa trasmissione TV, tutti sapete rispondere solo con queste dichiarazioni. Il che rende ben noto il vostro spessore intellettuale.


----------



## 4-3-3 (2 Marzo 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Da quando c'è stata questa trasmissione TV, tutti sapete rispondere solo con queste dichiarazioni. Il che rende ben noto il vostro spessore intellettuale.



Sicuramente superiore al tuo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Marzo 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente superiore al tuo.



Vabbè addio, ignorante.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sai cos'è che comunque un voto a casa pound è un voto ai fini elettorali buttato. Quanto può arrivare 1% ? ieri guardavo il comizio di chiusura a Roma e saranno state 30 persone.
> 
> Devo dire che il tipo che parla è veramente bravo nella dialettica ( penso sia il capoccia )



Se pensi che la Gabb*i*anelli invita almeno a votare scheda bianca perchè è una cosa utile (perchè poi nei seggi ci aggiungono la crocetta sul PD  ) il voto a CP ha almeno la speranza di passare il 3%.


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Clamoroso fuorionda tra i tre leader della coalizione di centrodestra sui risultati delle elezioni politiche del 4 marzo. Fitto spiega che secondo i sondaggi M5S potrebbe fare il pieno al sud anche dei collegi uninominali. Inoltre pronostica il crollo del PD. Meloni invece prevede la Lega primo partito della coalizione. *Salvini si augura il PD al 22 percento* (per evitare che M5S faccia il pieno nei collegi uninominali, nda), dopo di che continuano la conversazione al riparo da sguardi e microfoni.
> 
> Video al secondo post


C'è da piangere (se dovesse vincere la cricca di destra)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

Io invece mi meraviglio nel leggere che si parli di destra e sinistra..
credete ancora a queste favole ? dove si vede chiaramente che era tutta una funzione 

Politici che pensavano a loro stessi che in TV litigavano 
ma nel senato e parlamento erano tutti abbracci e sorrisi 

infatti si sono divisi il paese in questi 20 anni 
e tanto per cambiare hanno pure governato insieme in un certo periodo 

tanto se sono di Destra o Sinistra si fanno comandare da Bruxelles 
tanto i sacrifici che chiedono gli facciamo noi mica loro! 

veramente perplesso nel constatare ciò!!!

ci rimane un ultimo tentativo.. tanto i famosi trattati firmato dalla sinistra e destra 
ci condannano a pagare/tagliare 50 miliardi ogni anno


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Di Stefano si chiama
> 
> Comunque certe proiezioni danno CPI al 5%.
> Io al 3% ci credo,se non si lotta ora, quando lo dovremmo fare?
> ...



Purtroppo la destra è suddivisa in piccole fazioni: CP, FN, Fiamma Tricolore, Insieme per l'Italia. Ce ne vuole una che le riunisca o che si imponga, calamitando così anche i voti di FdI che è diventato un partito di centro ormai.
E purtroppo la legge elettorale ne ha scoraggiato la coalizione perchè una coalizione che non superi la soglia del 10% viene annullata.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

e forse nemmeno funziona il loro magheggio elettorale 
volevano farsi il governo male che vada con la destra e la sinistra 
ma le percentuali non gli bastano... 
Ricordo ancora la favola della maggioranza sicura che sparava il Renzi XD 

ovviamente ora c'è come slogan "nessun governo insieme con sx/dx e viceversa" 
ma se ci credevate hahaha per fortuna non ci riescono


----------



## vota DC (2 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io come meridionale che vivo all'estero, per i miei concittadini meridionali siete propio matti se votate i 5 stelle..e la vostra fine..ma fate il regno delle due sicilie cosi finira' tutto e sara' la nuova frontiera africana..mentalita' arretrata, vanno in giro con i smartphone iphone x per 1400 euro, regalati dalla pensione dei nonni che erano emigrati all'estero, quando gli ultimi pensionati se ne andranno in cielo questi qua chi limantiene piu' ? Non hanno ideali, non hanno cultura imprenditoriale, paesaggio bellissimo, ma turisti a contagocci, molti non pagano ne gas e luce, tutto rubato..mi vergogno



Mah. Il problema viene dai partiti "fighetti" e bocconiani. Ti faccio un solo esempio: la Bonino ha appena proposto di raddoppiare l'IVA. Questa è tipica mentalità prenditoriale che colpisce i consumi e raccatta tutto il possibile per dare soldi ai vari embracoso, Debenedetti e farinetti cioè gente che senza obolo statale non saprebbe gestire un chiosco.
La lega nord delle origini prima di coalizzarsi con Berlusconi aveva mentalità imprenditoriale, ora invece è tutto un favorire i conoscenti, sarebbe auspicabile che avvenga come in Belgio dove in mancanza di governo c'è stata vera crescita.


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la destra è suddivisa in piccole fazioni: CP, FN, Fiamma Tricolore, Insieme per l'Italia. Ce ne vuole una che le riunisca o che si imponga, calamitando così anche i voti di FdI che è diventato un partito di centro ormai.
> E purtroppo la legge elettorale ne ha scoraggiato la coalizione perchè una coalizione che non superi la soglia del 10% viene annullata.



CP, FN, FT, IPL non sono di destra, sono nazionalcomunisti..la stessa politica economica dei comunisti..statalisti, antiliberisti, nazionalisti, anche qui in germania ci sono dei "ewig gestrigen" significa pensano al passato,


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> CP, FN, FT, IPL non sono di destra, sono nazionalcomunisti..la stessa politica economica dei comunisti..statalisti, antiliberisti, nazionalisti, anche qui in germania ci sono dei "ewig gestrigen" significa pensano al passato,



Guarda che durante fascismo e nazismo non fu mai messa in pericolo la proprietà privata e la libera impresa. Propongono uno stato forte che si contrapponga alla finanza, uno stato che pure detiene le più importanti aziende nazionali, come aveva anche la Repubblica finchè Prodi non smantellò l' IRI.


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Guarda che durante fascismo e nazismo non fu mai messa in pericolo la proprietà privata e la libera impresa. Propongono uno stato forte che si contrapponga alla finanza, uno stato che pure detiene le più importanti aziende nazionali, come aveva anche la Repubblica finchè Prodi non smantellò l' IRI.


diciamo che il nazismo tedesco era in parte pro libera impresa, ma solo in parte, perche' hitler ordino' gia' nel 1933 a i piu' noti industriali tedeschi come, Krupp, Thyssen, Siemens, IG-Farben a prepararsi per la guerra..
i neofascisti italiani in maggioranza sono contro il privato e la libera impresa


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non penso che abbia letto neanche il programma 5stelle.



non esiste nemmeno, sono quattro fesserie messe su un volantino, mi sono fermato al rapporto reddito?!/pil


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io invece mi meraviglio nel leggere che si parli di destra e sinistra..
> credete ancora a queste favole ? dove si vede chiaramente che era tutta una funzione
> 
> Politici che pensavano a loro stessi che in TV litigavano
> ...





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la destra è suddivisa in piccole fazioni: CP, FN, Fiamma Tricolore, Insieme per l'Italia. Ce ne vuole una che le riunisca o che si imponga, calamitando così anche i voti di FdI che è diventato un partito di centro ormai.
> E purtroppo la legge elettorale ne ha scoraggiato la coalizione perchè una coalizione che non superi la soglia del 10% viene annullata.



Ecco perché ci si deve risvegliare tutti. La rivoluzione deve essere mentale. Si inizi a parlare ci Casapound insieme al partito comunista,si inizi a far capire al popolo anche alle persone non ferrate cosa ci stanno facendo. 

Dobbiamo ribellarci tutti insieme. 
La coalizione Casapound partito comunista è impossibile? Solo perché lo pensiamo noi.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Marzo 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Fidati di me compatriota (con la m),restatene all'estero....non hai offeso nessuno, a parte l'intelletto umano... "intelligenze" del genere l'Italia non le merita.................



Fammi capire: lui non può scrivere sul forum che al Sud verosimilmente in molti voteranno M5S per il reddito di cittadinanza che di fatto, ti ricordo, favorirà un sacco di furbetti e non avrà scadenze e neppure vincoli precisi (ti sfido a dire il contrario), mentre tu hai il pieno diritto di offenderlo neanche tanto velatamente e con sarcasmo?

La verità è che al Sud, che ti piaccia o no, molte cose non vanno male solo per una classe politica innegabilmente inadeguata ed imbarazzante o per il crimine organizzato, ma anche per la mentalità di molti che hanno sempre vissuto la propria cittadinanza in maniera parassitaria. Siamo destinati a non crescere mai omogeneamente come Paese se continueremo a non vedere in faccia i nostri problemi interni, permettendo così a certi soloni comodamente seduti sulla propria _scrana_ a Bruxelles di giudicarci e redarguirci facendo leva sui nostri limiti strutturali.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io non leggo nulla, ho 2 lauree e un QI DI 132.



Steso.


----------

